

The WikiLeaks of Money - Hoff
http://www.foreignpolicy.com/articles/2011/06/23/the_wikileaks_of_money?page=full

======
dublinclontarf
This tells us nothing new about bitcoin, it's an ok summary but there is not
need for this article on HN (and I REALLY like bitcoin).

